# Advice: Cooling pad for Alienware M15x



## ajayashish (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi, 
I am planning to buy a cooling pad for my alienware laptop. I need suggestion on which one to buy. Here are the ones which I have shortlisted but suggestions are always welcomed

Cooler Master NotePal L1 Cooling Pad | Cooling Pad | Flipkart.com

Cooler Master NotePal U3 Cooling Pad | Cooling Pad | Flipkart.com

Targus Laptop Chill Mat Cooling Pad | Cooling Pad | Flipkart.com

*www.flipkart.com/cooler-master-notepal-d-lite-cooling-pad/p/itmd9gyc86mkjgch?pid=ACCD9GYC8GMCTESP

Please suggest


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 21, 2012)

Whats Max temps and BTW Select CM Infinite EVo


----------



## ajayashish (Nov 21, 2012)

I got my heat sink and Fans changed yesterday from a Dell customer support guy and now the readings are as follows

My CPU has a reading of 50+ in idle and around 70+ on load and GPU has idle of 50 and 90 onload...


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 21, 2012)

is that i7 and IB one?


----------



## ajayashish (Nov 21, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> is that i7 and IB one?



Alienware M15 - with Gforce 460 1.5gb + 8gb DDR + i7 1.73ghz


----------



## Myth (Nov 21, 2012)

ajayashish said:


> I got my heat sink and Fans changed yesterday from a Dell customer support guy and now the readings are as follows
> 
> My CPU has a reading of 50+ in idle and around 70+ on load and GPU has idle of 50 and 90 onload...



Your temps are quite high whle idling. 
Where do you place your laptop ? Prefer flat surfaces and keep the exhaust point clear of obstructions .


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 21, 2012)

ajayashish said:


> Alienware M15 - with Gforce 460 1.5gb + 8gb DDR + i7 1.73ghz


I mean Ivy bridge or Sandy bridge ?


----------



## ajayashish (Nov 21, 2012)

I believe its Sandybridge (sorry for my ignorance but do let me know how I can find it out) 

And yes i keep my laptop on flat surface with free space on all side... might be i have some process during startup which heats it up... i checked some of the forums and they said the the temp is normal for Alienware machine.


----------



## d3p (Nov 21, 2012)

First thing first. Find out where exactly the cooling fan is located. 

Secondly, i feel its time to change the factory default TIM to after market ones. Not sure, whether it voids your warranty through.


----------



## ajayashish (Nov 21, 2012)

If by TIM you mean Thermal Paste then I am planning to do that in the coming month. Please suggest which one should I go for...

Also... any suggestion on the Cooling Pad


----------



## d3p (Nov 21, 2012)

For TIM, get the Arctic MX 4 from Golcha or Ankit [Checked with both of them, few months back. Surely would have it in stock]

If possible grab Artic ArtiClean Solutions from them. Its useful while cleaning the existing dried up TIM from the heatsink.

For Cooling PAD, as mentioned earlier. Find the Exhaust fan location from the base of the laptop. I would prefer to get Notepal U3, as they are silent & 1800rpm is quite ok.

The cooling grill also looks impressive, when it comes to provide enough headroom for usage.


----------



## ajayashish (Nov 21, 2012)

Can you tell me one more thing... 

Do we place the cooling pad fans exactly under the System Exhaust fans... And can we power this cooling pad externally as I already have a lot of USB peripherals attached to it... 

and can you give me the contact of Ankit and Golcha


----------



## d3p (Nov 21, 2012)

I guess the fans placed under your laptop is configured as Intake & the side fins are the exhaust.

Yes, the laptop fans are USB powered most of the times. Verify before purchasing.

A bigger fan will cover entire laptop surface, without targeting particular portion. I feel, smaller fans does it with much ease, by targetting tyhe exact placement. Hence its better to find the fan placement, before concluding.


----------



## ajayashish (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes my machine fans are intake fans and fins at the back are exhaust... so if i buy U3 cooler... should I place the movable fans exactly under the 2 machine fans... 

Also for power can i use the AC USB adapter to power the fan externally


----------



## d3p (Nov 21, 2012)

Check the power requirements before using the USB Adaptors. The cheap ones [less than 150bucks] can't drive more than 400mA.


----------



## ajayashish (Nov 21, 2012)

So if I buy Cooler Master NotePal U3 Cooling Pad can I use my iPad USB charger to run it


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 21, 2012)

As I said in my first post 
Get this! 
NotePal Infinite EVO (Sliver/Black) - Cooler Master


----------

